# snake identification from skin



## allambiejohn (Apr 7, 2010)

Can someone help identify the owner of this skin I found in our attic (the second in 12 months!). I live in the northern beaches area of Sydney. Should I be worried ? The skin is around 1.9m long (much bigger than the last one I found up there). As a Pom I have yet to see a real live snake in Australia and so am a bit ignorant of such things. Cheers.


----------



## LILMUMMA_69 (Apr 7, 2010)

have you got a pic?


----------



## TigerCoastal (Apr 7, 2010)

try again with ya pic mate, didnt work


----------



## Jarden (Apr 7, 2010)

Snake skins are alot longer then the snake actually is as they stretch when they shed and by the size of it you shouldnt be worried


----------



## schizmz (Apr 7, 2010)

agreed,sounds like you have a free rodent removal service,well done 8)


----------



## pwatt (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi AllambieJohn,
I live in the area. Do a count of the scales diagonally. Don't count the under body ventral scales (the long ones). Post what the count is. Sounds like you will have a Diamond Python, they are very common around here and the only local python to the area. Thats not saying we don't have others around that shouldn't really be here but that would be the safest bet for what you have described. Post a pic if you can.


----------



## jessb (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi John, I live up in Newport and I agree with pwatt. Especially if you found it in your roof, I reckon it's a pretty safe bet you have a beautiful Diamond python. Lucky you! They are harmless (except if you are a rat or a bunny...) completely non-venomous and very placid. 

If you have a cat, perhaps look at getting the snake relocated by someone on here (for everyone's sake) but otherwise, make the most of your free rodent catcher!

And if you spot it, please post pics, we would all love to see it!


----------



## JrFear (Apr 8, 2010)

Hey John i also live in the area Manly to be exact!
could be any thing from a Diamond Python to a Red Belly!
But ima go with Diamond cause i doubt a Red Belly could get up into your roof!

While i have you NB kids! join the awesome group Jessb made =]

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/groups/northern-beaches-156


----------



## redbellybite (Apr 8, 2010)

JrFear said:


> Hey John i also live in the area Manly to be exact!
> could be any thing from a Diamond Python to a Red Belly!
> But ima go with Diamond cause i doubt a Red Belly could get up into your roof!
> 
> ...


 
JrFear dont doubt anything, when it comes to snakes in roofs believe me ...venomous snakes such as eastern browns ,have been found in roofs...
best be treating it like you could have a potential ven on your hands ,untill it has been fully ID'd ..thats your safest bet ....
if you have pics of the skin put up ,might be able to get a rough idea on what you may have lurking in the roof ...


----------



## allambiejohn (Apr 8, 2010)

*Missing picture*

Ah! new to snake spotting and posting pics! Will try to post the photos again when I get home. Thanks for the replies so far.


----------



## allambiejohn (Apr 8, 2010)

*missing picture*

Here is the picture - but when I look at the thread I see my picture so not sure what is going on.


----------



## dtulip10 (Apr 8, 2010)

diamond python


----------



## Widdup (Apr 8, 2010)

That is a diamond skin!!!!!


----------



## schizmz (Apr 8, 2010)

dtulip10 said:


> diamond python


 agreed,well arent you the lucky one..a free python!  try and get pics sometime hehe.:shock:


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 8, 2010)

Definate diamond python skin.


----------



## dtulip10 (Apr 8, 2010)

looks like a nice one too. the rosets are showing really nice in that skin.


----------



## schizmz (Apr 8, 2010)

You have one of these,thought id show as your from overseas. they are harmless..unless your a small furry animal..:lol:


----------



## Sterlo (Apr 8, 2010)

might have some juicy rats up in your attic ahaha


----------



## allambiejohn (Apr 8, 2010)

*thanks for the help*

Thanks guys - That is a relief ! Will it be living up there or is it just an occassional visitor ? I think its great I have a python in the attic and it'll save a fotune in Ratsak. Now, how do I get rid of the redbacks.....


----------



## dtulip10 (Apr 8, 2010)

proably will be an annual visitor. and the red backs get ya self some geckos


----------



## schizmz (Apr 8, 2010)

Prob just coming and going,have you been up there?..is there poo? etc..if your super keen you could flour the attic and see if hes around


----------



## anntay (Apr 8, 2010)

so lucky to have him/her up there. i so need one in my roof ans it can feed on rats and i thing a possum or two.


----------



## kensai (Apr 9, 2010)

You can always tell an elapid skin by the width of the ventrals


----------



## eipper (Apr 10, 2010)

both colubrids and elapids have broad ventral scales

Cheers,
Scott


----------

